# Family dogs confiscated after intruder receives bite wounds



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Family dogs confiscated after intruder receives bite wounds - National Dogs | Examiner.com
Oklahoma City, OK- How many self-respecting dogs would ignore an intruder that jumps over a fence into their yard?

Not many.

Now, four dogs have been removed from a family home because of a bizarre incident that led to an Oklahoma Natural Gas utility worker being bitten.

The incident happened on Monday - a utility worker claims to have knocked on the door of Ashley Smith and Stephen Hughes, but nobody answered.

Rather than knocking again, or leaving a notice, the utility worker took it upon himself to jump over the fence and into a yard containing the couple's four dogs.

Of little surprise to anyone that owns or knows dogs - the man was bitten.

What is surprising is the fallout from this thoughtless act. On Tuesday, the couple received several tickets for "dangerous dogs" and all of the dogs were removed from the home and taken to an animal control facility for a 10-day quarantine.

While the quarantine may be somewhat expected after a bite situation - the fact that the couple is not allowed to see their dogs is disturbing, as is the fact that the utility worker that made the decision to jump over a fence and into a yard with dogs, is now pressing charges against the family.

The man that received the bite wounds was checking a meter at the home. Was it really that important to get to that meter without the homeowner being present?

Who really is to blame here?

Shouldn't utility workers be able to use common sense? Is it smart for anyone to jump over a homeowner's fence and into a yard without permission?

A stranger jumped over a fence and into the yard where the dogs lived - wouldn't most dogs be alarmed by this?

An ONG spokesperson has stated that they are not behind the charges - they are originating directly from the utility worker that jumped the fence and received the bite wounds.

What an incredible injustice and tragedy it would be if these dogs were destroyed because of one man's lack of common sense&#8230;

You know it's cause 2 were pit bulls. This is BS. Almost as bad as the meter reader that kicked that little dog in the head and killed it. :/


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey that is my state... That is really messed up. That guy is a complete idiot.Any time someone is coming out to do anything to my house, I've been asked if there are any dogs in the backyard. Thankfully.. I keep my dog in doors, especially when I'm not home and this is just another reason to do so.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

the guy shoulda got canned. you'd think it'd be against company policy if your employers are jumping fences or entering properties with out permission it looks bad on your company things could go missing and so on and so fourth also if he jumped a fence and some one didnt know who he was and was armed it coulda ended just as bad, and the worker would have been at fault. no matter what kinda dogs they are you dont hop any ones fence or your gonna end up getting snatched by the seat of your pants eventually wether its a chihuahua a pit or a saint Bernard. i guarantee he saw or heard the dogs before he jumped over or was on top of the fence its negligence and he assumed the risk of getting bit before he got the smart idea to hop the customers fence.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they should charge the guy for trespassing and animal abuse , Id turn around and anything I could charge him with I would. Our utility guys cant go into backyards I guess a big reason why utility meteres arent located in the back. Also in dog bite incidents here if the owners arent to blame like in cases like this and its safe where the dogs are they allow the dogs to do quarantine time at home. this is crazy and the worker should be sued and canned for sure , common sense would tell most people no to go in a yard with dogs you dont know DUHHHH....


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

What this is a good example of is if you do get one of these dogs to protect your home, and they DO protect and bite and intruder your dog is a pit bill and will ne the bad guy. As always!! Sucks. Totally the utility workers fault!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

SMH. Seriously??
Where has the common sense gone?
I would never, EVER, enter someones back yard without them being home. ESPECIALLY if there were dogs. This guy should get fired, and his lawsuit should be reversed, the owners should be the ones suing for their dignity and compensated for the worry inflicted on themselves and their dogs because of this idiot.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

perhaps the dogs were not up to date on their rabies shots, and that is why they are doing a quarantine at the shelter. That was commonplace in DE. Keep your dogs UTD! The utility worker has the RIGHT to sue.. it is up to the judge to decide if it's fair or not. Hopefully not! If I were the owner of the dogs, I would certainly be pursuing charges against the worker for trespassing. 

I have a question, though... WHY are the meters in a fenced yard? That seems like an oversight on both the owners and the utility company.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> they should charge the guy for trespassing and animal abuse


i'd turn around and sue him or the company he works for.. for trespassing or whatever


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

idiots unite!!!!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

[
I have a question, though... WHY are the meters in a fenced yard? That seems like an oversight on both the owners and the utility company.[/QUOT!:goodpost:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Our meter is in our back yard and I told the meter guy never to out there unless we were home. He almost got bit twice before he said he would read it over the fence. DUMB BUNNY!


----------



## Adrian Max (Jun 27, 2011)

Its good to send those dogs to a training center.The experts know that it is the matter of beginning when you have to train your dog/dogs rather than to train when behavior problem appears.But here its good decision to send the dogs to a center before any loss.
Dog Trainer Winston-Salem NC


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Adrian Max said:


> Its good to send those dogs to a training center.The experts know that it is the matter of beginning when you have to train your dog/dogs rather than to train when behavior problem appears.But here its good decision to send the dogs to a center before any loss.


...What are they going to train against, exactly? The dog(s) bit someone that came inside their fence. If my GSD did the same, he would be hailed a hero. Why should an APBT be any different? They are dogs too. Treating them differently in the eyes of the law is only adding to the reasons it is becoming harder to own one. The meter reader really had no business going into the backyard when the owners weren't home, especially when there were dogs inside the fence. The dogs did nothing wrong in this instance.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

This makes me upset, I have dealt with this and told the guy after he knocked on the door that he should wait til I come back to the front door to tell him it's ok, I let the dogs in and went back to the front door and he is already gone, I freaked out, called his boss, told him, what if, ya know, granted I know none of them would have bitten him, Phoenix might have, protecting his yard, but still I had a Beware of Dog sign on the gate, dumb butt, his boss repeatedly told me he was sorry, and I said not as sorry as you all and I would have been had your worker gotten bitten for entering my yard after I told him to wait.

One other time the cable guy let himself into my yard, I pulled up right by the gate and let Phoenix out, he was off like a lightening bolt, with the cable satnding in the corner, peeing in his pants, I called Phoenix back to me, NO he did not harm the guy just scared th ecrap out of him literally, lmaooo, and the guy was like I was just checking the cable for the neighbor it runs into the box in your yard, I said did you NOT see the sign on the gate, he was like I knocked and I go what if I had been in the shower and not heard that. You would have been dead meat had I opened this back door and not known you were here. Ughhhh This is not fair by any means, I hope the owners fight it.


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

i hate to say this but to me i think he jumped that fence hoping the dogs would bite him just so he could sue. the things people would do to get money.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Real bright to jump into an unknown yard... You would think someone with common sense would at least check if there going to be dumb enough to do it while the homeowners arent there...


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

s.mariegreene said:


> i hate to say this but to me i think he jumped that fence hoping the dogs would bite him just so he could sue. the things people would do to get money.


I thought this too.


----------



## blackdog37 (Dec 28, 2010)

Indie said:


> perhaps the dogs were not up to date on their rabies shots, and that is why they are doing a quarantine at the shelter. That was commonplace in DE. Keep your dogs UTD! The utility worker has the RIGHT to sue.. it is up to the judge to decide if it's fair or not. Hopefully not! If I were the owner of the dogs, I would certainly be pursuing charges against the worker for trespassing.
> 
> I have a question, though... WHY are the meters in a fenced yard? That seems like an oversight on both the owners and the utility company.


I have a 1960s house and back then electric and gas meters were placed in the backyard. A few years ago they replaced the old meters with electronic meters that send the info to the company without someone having to come in your yard. Before they had the electronic meters they would use binoculars to read my meters.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

s.mariegreene said:


> i hate to say this but to me i think he jumped that fence hoping the dogs would bite him just so he could sue. the things people would do to get money.


I agree..... He probably seen the four dogs back there with the 2 being apbt and $$$$$ popped in his head. He probably provoked them before he hoped the fence to. No person with in their right mind would hop a fence with four dogs in there!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Whatever the case may be,he is an idiot,and got what he deserved.

As for the dogs,I'm pretty sure they will be released,they did nothing wrong.


----------

